
Show HN: Emoji-awesome: Its like font-awesome but for emojis - zeeshanu
https://github.com/zeeshanu/emoji-awesome
======
stephenr
I don't understand. Why would you use this instead of just putting the emoji
Unicode character into the page and letting the device render it?

~~~
wingerlang
Differences between emoji between systems, perhaps?

------
kup0
Neat to see a CSS version of emoji, but wouldn't PNGs or otherwise be a much
more efficient use of data to display emojis cross-platform, instead of a
74.5KB (unminified) CSS file being loaded to display a few emoji?

Edit: I suppose if you're using A LOT of emoji, at some point the tables turn
and the CSS becomes more efficient...

